# Need Help



## JDUBS2084 (Aug 6, 2010)

ok guys, i know i probably read this whole thing 10 times, but im still confused, i have a 09 brute force 750, its the camo edition with the black wheels, not sure if they are steel or aluminum, but i want to do a 2 in lift and some aggressive tires, im using the stock wheels if possible, so what size and kind of tires should i go with? will i need spacers? if so how wide or whatever, im new to the 4x4 quad scene. thanks


----------



## JDUBS2084 (Aug 6, 2010)

HELP^^^


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Your not going to be able to ride a real tall and wide tire out back on stock rims without spacers. I hate spacers. IMO You're better off saving up and buying aftermarket IRS rims. You can usually find some used ones for a pretty good deal.


----------



## JDUBS2084 (Aug 6, 2010)

What are IRS rims


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Independant Rear Suspension................................ As opposed to SRA.... Solid Rear Axle.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Exactly what p425 said... I have 28"x10 silverbacks all the way around on my brute, with 2" lift, the stock wheels rub the sway bar... and the tires rub the gas tank... I put spacers on the rear... the front are fine.. the best thing to do is save up for rims, they aren't much more expensive than buying spacers...


----------



## JDUBS2084 (Aug 6, 2010)

Cool thx for the help guys...so if I get some 14" ss wheels what size and type of tire would you recommend, I don't want the bike to get top heavy


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

what kind of riding do you do most often?


----------



## JDUBS2084 (Aug 6, 2010)

Lots of trails but I like to hit mud too


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hmm... Mudlite XTR's are pretty cool for trail & some mud. They pull pretty good and ride well on the trails, and they are radials so they last. 

Big Horns are awesome on trails but, not so much in a lot of mud. 

Zilla's (not mudzilla's) are also pretty good tires. They trail ride well, but are more aggressive than other all-terrain type tires.


----------



## JDUBS2084 (Aug 6, 2010)

Cool, so should I lift it and go with 28s or leave it stock and run 27s?


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Lift with 30 mud lights is what I would do if I did a lot of trails and some mud


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I disagree. I wouldnt lift and put 30's on a bike used to mostly trail ride... thats pointless. Especially not plain ole mudlites. And especially when your already concerned with being top heavy.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I'd lift it, throw some 28" Zilla's on it and go! I've seen those tires go through lots of stuff! they perform very well for an "all terrain" type tire, not to mention super light so they don't put as much strain on the bike!


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

gpinjason said:


> I'd lift it, throw some 28" Zilla's on it and go! I've seen those tires go through lots of stuff! they perform very well for an "all terrain" type tire, not to mention super light so they don't put as much strain on the bike!


^^^^^ X 2


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

lift with 27's no need for clutch work etc. I run 26 MST's and pull anywhere. unless you follow someone with 29.5's through ruts you will be fine. check the post on tire weight chart as well.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Realistically anything bigger then a 26-27" tall tire is pushing it for a comfortable and good handling and stable trail bike imo, going with a lift and 28s is gonna make it quite top heavy for off camber and high speed situations. Imo run no lift and either the 26 or 27" Zillas for the 14" wheels, you'll get excellent trail and pretty darn good mud performance with the tires, and with the larger wheel diameter combined with the more "normal" tire size the sidewalls will be kinda short and will keep the bike handling good on those high speed or off camber technical trails. The tires, some momentum, and that wonderfull V-Twin power will get you through a lot of mud. Keeping with a 26-27" lightweight tire like the Zillas you also get the side benefit of not "needing" to do any clutching mods to keep the belt wearing normally and the bike performing normally.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

27's is as big as I would go for the trails...The Zilla's are great tire for that too.


----------



## JDUBS2084 (Aug 6, 2010)

Thx guys


----------

